# Vintage Singer sewing (1899) machine...worth using?



## icentropy

Hi all. i was checking out a local Facebook page when i stumbled across an ad for an old singer for sale. They were selling for $200. I thought it was pretty neat but not having an extra $200 to blow on a decoration i forgot about it till they posted again saying they needed it out of their basement and "someone please make an offer".....so i offered them $50 via PM! they took it and I now have an old sewing machine in my shop. I figure i'd fix it up and give it to my wife as a present. Problem is i know nothing about sewing machines . It seems to turn and move as it should. I was thinking i'd refinish the cabinet, throw a nice coat of varnish over it and maybe re do the machine finish and the decals but i couldn't find the same style of decals online anywhere. This machine has a serial number without any letters, i looked it up on the singer website and they list it as a machine from 1899. The thing is right now i'm trying to figure out if these machines are worth restoring to actually use or are they more suited to be decorative? Are they actually a good practical sewing machine for those that live completely off-grid? if so do you guys know of any forum where we can learn more about them and maybe how to restore, use, and take care of them properly?


----------



## Davidd

Nice machine, good price. I have 4 old machines and they work great. Looks like a lite cleaning, a new belt if needed and a *light* oiling is all it needs. You tube has a few videos on restoring old machines and you can look at restored machines and stickers on ebay. You can buy new stickers but not as nice as yours.


----------



## icentropy

Davidd said:


> Nice machine, good price. I have 4 old machines and they work great. Looks like a lite cleaning, a new belt if needed and a *light* oiling is all it needs. You tube has a few videos on restoring old machines and you can look at restored machines and stickers on ebay. You can buy new stickers but not as nice as yours.


Thanks David, so worth using then? I'm doing some research now (even though i should be working) and i ran across an ebay ad where they state that the 127 model (i think i have a 27) is a heavy duty machine capable of sewing leather?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/271440072757

Is that true? I think for that alone this might be worth turning into a family tool.  I'll have to check out those youtube videos and order a belt (the one that came with it is broken)


----------



## Chixarecute

Very nice, and VERY useable. They weren't made poorly back then. Those are the "Sphinx" decals, and look to be in very good condition.


----------



## Molly Mckee

You can get the belt on ebay as well. Looks like it is in good condition,your wife will love it!


----------



## icentropy

Molly Mckee said:


> You can get the belt on ebay as well. Looks like it is in good condition,your wife will love it!


i just ordered one. $4 shipped. There's no many little metal brackets and parts to this thing in the drawers....I'm gonna need to find a user's manual. Most of the things i see are for the 127 model which seem to be a bit different in the pics. Any particular oil i should use to lube it with? also any particular type of cleaner you guys/gals recommend for cleaning the years of grime off of it? I'd hate to ruin the stickers using something too harsh. 

Molly, North Eastern Washington huh? not many of us up here it seems. We're in Okanogan highlands (though i suppose that's more like North Central.).


----------



## Macybaby

come over to the vintage board of quiltingboard.com. There is a lot of information on how to safely clean and adjust the old machines.

Most people think a nice wet rag and dishsoap is in order, and they wash the old shellac off, and ruin the decals. 

You have a model 27 ( the 127 is a later model, most notably with the bobbin winder mounted up higher) Some of the attachments would have come out of the wooden "puzzle box" and most aren't there.

Also, these can be addicting, I started out with one, now I have over 60 of them. This is my model 27 - though a different decal pattern. 










and a 127 with the same decal pattern as yours (it's in a treadle cabinet now)











And of course, you'll have to find a Red Eye 66 as no Singer collection should be without one of these . . .


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl

Here's the collectors site: http://www.ismacs.net/index.html

And there's a great Yahoo Group called wefixit. The Sewing Machine Shade Tree Mechanics, very helpful.

And like they always say on Antiques Roadshow, don't mess with the finish!


----------



## homstdr74

We own an old White and a Singer. My wife prefers using the White:

http://treadleon.net/WhiteSM/whites.html

though she now also has an electric sewing machine. She has used treadles for many years, and while the kids were growing up she made many of their clothes on those machines. She made clothing for all of us, actually, and I still wear a light jacket she made for me twenty years ago or so.


----------



## Belfrybat

You have a beauty there! Yes, it certainly is worth fixing it up and using it for sewing. The decals on your machine look to be in good shape -- you can gently clean the machine and you might be surprised on the decal condition. 
You can find a free pdf version of the manual here: http://www.singerco.com/accessories/instruction-manuals

I highly recommend the Vintage Machine forum at quiltingboard.com. There's a link on that forum to several sites that will walk you through the restoration process. Also folks there will know if the Sphinx decals are available. I couldn't find any on the sites I checked.


----------



## Maura

Before you do anything, oil it. Get a manual, it will show you where to put the oil drops. Oil, oil, oil! Use the proper sewing machine oil. I have one made in 1901 and have quilted with it. You have a gem. If nothing else, it can be closed and set in a corner of the parlor for decoration. Then, when you need it you'll have it.


----------

